# Onkyo 705: How do I reset the remote? Keeps giving me fits.



## Rancho5

My 705 remote works sometimes and sometimes not. I called support on Thursday and the guy told me to push a couple of buttons together (receiver and set up, I think?) and it started working again. Now it stopped again.

The problem is that my 1 year warranty expires today, April 1st and they are not open!

Any suggestions?


----------



## lsiberian

Rancho5 said:


> My 705 remote works sometimes and sometimes not. I called support on Thursday and the guy told me to push a couple of buttons together (receiver and set up, I think?) and it started working again. Now it stopped again.
> 
> The problem is that my 1 year warranty expires today, April 1st and they are not open!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Did you try changing out the batteries(dumb question I know, but just making sure.)


----------



## Rancho5

Yup. Before I called the support line the other day.


----------



## lsiberian

Rancho5 said:


> Yup. Before I called the support line the other day.


I don't know the reset command for the remote and couldn't find it in my resources. I'd try Onkyo when they are open again and at least give it a go.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Here you go: 
You can reset the remote controller to its default settings. 
1 While holding down the 
[RECEIVER] REMOTE MODE but- 
ton, press the [STANDBY] button. 
The Remote indicator flashes five 
times. 
2 Press the [RECEIVER] REMOTE 
MODE button again. 
The Remote indicator flashes twice, 
indicating that the remote controller 
has been reset. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

